# Lesson Plan formated?



## xnazzx (6 Feb 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone here has a blank formated lesson plan that I could use and some pointers for NSCE Phase 2... If you have the lesson plan outline can you please email it or PM me your email address?


----------



## p_imbeault (6 Feb 2006)

Search Function does wonders   
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37114.0.html
There are a couple references in there that should be helpful.

As for the NSCE tips (I am also taking it this year) make sure you study, map and compass seems to be the tough one for most people. Try taking a practise exam for it. Again studying is very important.


----------



## ouyin2000 (6 Feb 2006)

I posted this in another thread, here's the link.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37114/post-304381.html#msg304381


----------



## c.jacob (7 Feb 2006)

If you want hints for the class lecture part of NSCE get a hold of the marking sheet.  It's a good check list to make sure you have everything covered.


----------

